# Áp dụng mẹo nhỏ khiến mùi tanh cá sẽ mau biến mất



## toilaaithe (26/8/21)

Áp dụng mẹo nhỏ khiến mùi tanh cá sẽ mau biến mất

Phần lớn các loại cá đều rất bổ dưỡng, hơn nữa lại rất đa dạng nên có thể chế biến thành nhiều món ăn. Chúng cung cấp nhiều Protein và có đủ các Acid Amin, muối khoáng cùng các vi lượng quan trọng. Mỡ cá có nhiều Vitamin A và mua máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở tphcm D rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Lượng Protein trong cá tương đối ổn định dao động từ 16% - 17%, số lượng Protein và Lipid gần như ổn định cho mỗi loại cá.




Tuy vậy, cá lại có mùi tanh đặc trưng (nhất là những loại cá nước mặn). Do vậy  máy chà sàn đơnnếu không khử mùi tanh của cá thì sẽ khiến món ăn kém ngon, mà bên cạnh đó công đoạn chế biến cá cũng sẽ khiến tay bạn và vật dụng nhà bếp bị hôi.

Cách khử mùi tanh của cá
Để khử mùi tanh của cá trong suốt quá trình nấu ăn, Ana xin phép được chia làm 3 giai đoạn. Gồm:
a. Khử mùi tanh khi sơ chế cá

 Khi sơ chế, bạn nên “ướp” cá với một ít muối để làm sạch nhớt và mùi tanh vốn có của cá. Song, bạn nên nhớ chỉ nên ngâm vài phút rồi mang cá rửa sạch, tuyệt đối không nên ngâm quá lâu sẽ khiến da cá bị bong và sẽ bị mất ngon khi chế biến.

Sau khi đã ướp muối và rửa sạch, bạn hãy cắt bỏ mang cá và cạo sạch lớp màng đen bên trong bụng cá. Nếu bạn sơ chế các loại cá da trơn như: cá hú, cá ba sa,… bạn nên nấu một ít nước nóng và đổ vào cá sau đó cạo sạch nhớt trên da.

Đây là cách làm cơ bản mà hầu như ai cũng thực hiện khi sơ chế cá. Ngoài ra, sau khi cá đã được rửa sạch bạn có thể cắt cá thành nhiều khúc và ngâm trong nước vo gạo hoặc nước muối loãng chừng 15 phút sau đó rửa lại bằng nước sạch và để ráo nước.
b. Khử mùi tanh khi chế biến cá

Để món cá được thơm ngon và đặc biệt là không còn mùi tanh, bạn có thể tham khảo cách làm sau đây:

- Bước 1: Ướp cá với 2 thìa rượu tráng, món cá sau khi chế biến sẽ có mùi vị thơm ngon hấp dẫn hơn;
- Bước 2: Dùng các loại gia vị nấu ăn có mùi thơm như: tiêu, hành, ngò, gừng,… hoặc những loại gia vị chua như: giấm, chanh, khế, me,… để nấu với cá sẽ khử mùi tanh và món ăn trở nên thơm ngon hơn.
c. Khử mùi tanh của cá sau khi chế biến

Vậy là món cá đã xong, vấn đề còn lại là khử mùi tanh của cá còn bám lại trên vật dụng nhà bếp và quan trọng là tay của bạn sẽ có mùi tanh rất khó chịu, hơn thế nữa dầu mỡ khi rán cá bắn ra mặt bếp và các vật dụng xung quanh rất khó để lau chùi. Vì thế, bạn hãy tham khảo cách làm sau đây:

- Đối với bề mặt bếp và vật dụng nhà bếp: Dầu mỡ bám lên bề mặt của các vật dụng nếu không được lau chùi sạch sẽ để lại vết nhớt, lâu ngày khiến vật dụng bị ố vàng, gỉ sét,… ngoài ra vết dầu mỡ đó sẽ thu hút ruồi nhặng bâu vào vật dụng gây mất vệ sinh. Do vậy, bạn nên sử dụng hóa chất tẩy rửa dầu mỡ để lau sạch vật dụng. Bạn không nên quá lo lắng khi nghe đến 2 từ “hóa chất” nếu như bạn mua sản phẩm có nguồn gốc rõ ràng.

- Đối với mùi tanh bám trên da tay sau khi chế biến: Bạn hãy rửa ray với  bán phụ kiện máy chà sàn nước trà hoặc dùng một ít kem đánh răng và xoa đều khắp 2 bàn tay, sau đó rửa sạch sẽ giúp khử mùi tanh rất nhanh. Ngoài ra, hiện nay có rất nhiều loại xà phòng chuyên dùng để rửa tay sau khi làm bếp nên bạn không phải lo lắng.


----------

